# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  ΠΑΣΧΑΛΙΝΟ ΔΩΡΑΚΙ

## aris52

Απευθυνομαι στους φιλους που αγαπανε την rf ενα vco fm 300 mwatt δωρο για το πασχα. Οι ενδιαφερομενοι να δηλωσουν συμμετοχη η κληρωση θα γινει στης 20 Απριλιου  :Cool: 20180322_000712.jpg20180322_000719.jpg η παραλαβη θα γινει στον Πειραια.https://youtu.be/IZO11owZ9j0

----------

dinos.liaskos (16-04-18)

----------


## jpsat

καλησπέρα, βάλε με στην κλήρωση.

----------


## aris52

ok Γιαννη.

----------


## tgi

> ok Γιαννη.



Καλησπέρα
Δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

οκ Τασο  :Smile:

----------


## GREG

οκ  και απο εμενα...

----------


## aris52

ok gregori  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Kι'  εγώ  μέσα Νεκτάριε.

----------


## aris52

ok Θυμιο. :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

*Οι θερμότερες ευχές* για Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό *Πάσχα* με υγεία, χαρά σε όλον τον κόσμο. 

 Νεκτάριε + 1 συμμετοχή.... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aris52

ok Jim :Smile:

----------


## stinger

βαλε κι εμενα στην κληρωση

----------


## billisj

βαλε και εμενα στην κληρωση ... !!

----------


## aris52

ok παιδες :Smile:

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλημέρα και από εμένα. ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρομαι για την κλήρωση, έγραψα μόνο για να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Η πλακέτα είναι ιδιοκατασκευή, ή είναι έτοιμη (π.χ. κιτάκι) ??? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντηση ...

----------


## aris52

> Καλημέρα και από εμένα. ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρομαι για την κλήρωση, έγραψα μόνο για να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Η πλακέτα είναι ιδιοκατασκευή, ή είναι έτοιμη (π.χ. κιτάκι) ??? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντηση ...



πλακετα σχεδιο ολα ιδιοκατασκευη

----------


## aris52

Καλημερα παιδια ο τυχερος που θα παραλαβει το VCO ειναι ο radioamateur  Η παραλαβη θα γινει στον Πειραια

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ πολύ το Νεκτάριο και του χρόνου παιδιά...!!!

----------

